# “In Hiding”



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## zweigx (Jan 24, 2017)

Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


Yes. Thank you for the idea. I live south of Richmond, VA, if anyone is interested.

Laura


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes. I think it adds greatly to the international interest plus making friend locally. Leaving out where you live does nothing to protect your security. If you are on a computer, someone (smarter than me) has all your information if they want it.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


I agree with you 100%. I'm always disappointed when KP posters do not add their location. I'm always interested in where people reside on this forum. Thank you for sharing your feeling.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Agree


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

That would be nice to meet with someone in my area. I'm in Salisbury. MD now and really don't know anyone here but my family.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

You are so right! Leaving out where you're from doesn't guarantee security as MMWRay has mentioned.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I live 1 hr southeast of Montreal, I have met 4 kpers, jessica jean for one, came for lunch, unfortunately it wasxa complicated drive for her, traffic etc. And 3 other ladies with whom i meet regularly to knit, lunch etc.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> I live 1 hr southeast of Montreal, I have met 4 kpers, jessica jean for one, came for lunch, unfortunately it wasxa complicated drive for her, traffic etc. And 3 other ladies with whom i meet regularly to knit, lunch etc.


Wow! How lucky you are. I would love to meet KPers in Charlotte.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Even if someone doesn't want to list the city they live in, they could list the state. I also like knowing where people are from. . . so interesting to see.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I like to know where people are from. it helps us learn about trends around the world. 
Would like to meet some local knitters now that I retired a second time and am home and lonely


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Got to agree,it helps to know where people live. That's why I put Devon England!


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I, too, agree. Makes me feel part of a world wide community. ????


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

emr521 said:


> I like to know where people are from. it helps us learn about trends around the world.
> Would like to meet some local knitters now that I retired a second time and am home and lonely


I'm not sure how you're going to meet local knitters when you have omitted where you reside.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Some people when they sign up don't realize they can set their location, so they don't. There have been many discussions on this very subject.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I am southeast of Webs, “America”s Yarn Store”. Going there today with a gift card. Anyone else?


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

My location is available if you meant your comment for me personally. If it is a general comment, I agree.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I would never put my actual name on an open forum, since it is very unusual and is one Google search away from my street address. Other than that, you can know I live in Pittsburgh, PA, USA.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


Yes..I feel that way as well. If the name and/or location is not available; I think the person must have a reason for doing so. There are many ways a person can be traced so not including a location doesn`t stop it...lust slows it down a bit.I personally do not do FB because too much info is shared there but so many people do use FB that it can`t be a bad thing .Neither can KP with a location being shown!


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

I am about an hour northwest from you in McAlisterville. Haven't seen anyone closer.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Personal choice if someone wants to post where they live. In this day being careful what you post applies to something that seems innocuous as people are able to find you with the smallest amount of information. If I was being stalked by an abusive spouse or SO, listing my state could be their starting point in finding me again. Yes, information is already out there on all of us, but why should I continue to add to the places that information is available.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I love it when someone in hiding chimes in when someone posts about their weather situation.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Getting tickled over this one.. shoot just type in a name into a search engine and info will pop up! Fremont, IN in the country not the town proper.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


YOU may not plant to stalk people, but there are others who would. And this forum is viewable to the public - you only have to join to post. While I agree that it would be useful in some cases when answering questions to at least know what country someone is from (eg no point in me reading about or being told about Joann's sales/stock since it would cost me a "fortune" to travel to the US to shop there) I respect the choice of the people here to keep some of their information private.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Agree


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh, me, too! I so enjoy city/state/country that fellow KP'ers live in. I feel this information cannot get us into any "trouble". Just recently, I posted about the flooding here in NC--(Marion), and it was a pleasure to receive responses from so many locations!!! And, so much appreciated. Where else but on KP could we ever have so many wonderful friends!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Some folks have had a serious stalker issue in the past, or on going. Yes, a computer hacker could figure out where they live, but why make it extremely easy for them. Most folks who know me, know I live in Washington State. Good enough for me. I like knowing the state or country a person comes from. Especially from the Southern Hemisphere. They are going into summer when we are going into winter and vice versa. Keeps things interesting.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you want to find people in your area, hunt by location in the User List. Here is Devon - http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?location=Devon Then you can contact them by PM for interest, or post a request with Devon in the title. This is just an example.

My opinion though on the subject is that if someone doesn't want to put where they are, they certainly have that prerogative. The subject has been discussed numerous times. In Hiding doesn't mean you are hiding something.


----------



## hougland (Nov 29, 2017)

I was one of those who only joined recently that didn't know I could add my location to my name. I have done so now. I have received so many nice pms and posts from KP's all over the world and love knowing we can live so far apart and yet, be so connected.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was a member for some time before i checked out the Home and Help links. I think this is probably true of other new Members. I only got the Digest so missed a lot. I too like to know other member's location even if only Country.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Emr251 try the libraries and Senior Centers and Church you go to or other church if yours don’t


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

The only time I consider it a real help is when someone is asking for help finding a product. Otherwise, I generally don't even look for it. . .


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

I would like to know and meet anyone from my area. Maine.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

zweigx said:


> Yes. Thank you for the idea. I live south of Richmond, VA, if anyone is interested.
> 
> Laura


How far south of Richmond?


----------



## farmtours (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm with you! I enjoy knowing people's where-abouts. I'm in the mountains of North Carolina. I usually don't post much, but I enjoy following all you folks and the beautiful work you share.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

It's nice to know the country they are from....but Understand if they don't share


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like to know where KP friends live so if they post a recipe for example, I can associate their ingredients with those I use in my own home.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Marie from NC said:


> I agree with you 100%. I'm always disappointed when KP posters do not add their location. I'm always interested in where people reside on this forum. Thank you for sharing your feeling.


I feel the same.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

I would love to have some friends that live near me. I drive very little as we have only one vehicle and hubby uses it to go to work. As far as posting where I live, people can find out where you live if they are intent on it, I figure if I can’t trust this group who can you trust! And if there is someone stalking this group...they must be looking for some extra yarn ....cause that’s all I got!????


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

And you don’t have to be that specific! Just a general location will do.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree with all of you love to read and see work from all kp members the internet is a wonderful


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree with all of you love to read and see work from all kp members across the world


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

You are between me and State College then. I grew up in State College.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Not my business why folk chose to reveal their location or not. Different strokes. All welcome, from the shy ones and the extrovert.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

It’s nice to know where people are from and as you say especially if they are nearby to share


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

I so agree - it is interesting to know where people are from. 
For those in a different country it would be useful to know at least the country people are from. 'USA' or 'Australia' or 'UK' for example would be no help whatsoever to a stalker but would be extremely helpful when resourcing goods or resale items, or advice on where to shop.
Also if someone asks for help such as for a crochet question as UK crochet uses different terms to USA crochet.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

there are some who don't like to disclose where they live,

but I think the reason there are so many that don't have their location, new members and many who have been here a long time.

Many don't realize when they sign up on the forum, they don't think to put their location. At the time they probably don't realize that it will show up on their posts or comments.
and don't know they can go to their profile and add their location at any time.

But a good suggestion, especially if you would like to try to meet people in your area.


----------



## Joyce kemmery (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey, Marie, I live an hour northeast of you in Woodleaf! Just a few miles out of Salisbury! I don't knit but I do crochet! I found out that you have to check a box so that your location is published! Check your profile on KP!!!!


----------



## b1hebb (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi I'm in Nova Scotia Canada near a lovely yarn store in Mahone Bay 
Anyone near by


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

From Peterborough Ontario Canada


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I love learning about the rest of the world as well as meeting with local people. I recently met a FB friend while traveling in New England. 
I also played someone in Words with Friends who I discovered was a KP knitter and had lived about a mile from me. That was all random.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

In Hiding is a misnomer because it suggests something sinister. I have 3 passports, and move between the areas, and have been in other areas for a fair amount of time, so I'm never sure of where I am or even where I want to be ultimately, although that is becoming more clear as my life draws to a close, but I know that where my heart lies is not going to be where I end up. I even debated long and hard about attaching my name because I have someone to protect, even though I know very well the information is freely available. I don't really care where anyone comes from other than a fascination with their cultures. I am in other groups for these purposes. To me it is like blind casting for a job; I can assess people on their merits rather than their origins. However, it is evident that some posters conform to the stereotypes of their locations. I also go out an find other knitters/crafters, and belong to several groups in different countries. It's not that difficult. Even though you may be somewhere for a short period of time, you can usually find a yarn store which will know the crafting groups in the area. Generally, when you approach any of those groups, they will make you very welcome, even for one visit. You are a novelty! There are some yarn stores, however, in all countries that are definitely not welcoming, even to many of their customers, but the door swings both ways, and there is always another place. I usually end up with lists of stuff that people want me to bring from one country to another, which I don't mind.


Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

luvrcats said:


> Oh, me, too! I so enjoy city/state/country that fellow KP'ers live in. I feel this information cannot get us into any "trouble". Just recently, I posted about the flooding here in NC--(Marion), and it was a pleasure to receive responses from so many locations!!! And, so much appreciated. Where else but on KP could we ever have so many wonderful friends!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Luvrcats have you dried out yet. I'm still dealing with a swollen back door. Btw, Saturday is worldwide knit in public day. I' m thinking of going up to Black Mountain to knit in front of The Black Mountain Yarn Store. They will have Queencity fibers doing a pop up shop also.


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Marie,
I'm in Columbia, SC. Just a little south of you.
Rosemary


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm happy to see the general idea of where folks live especially when discussion is about weather or local activities to you. This organization is worldwide and interesting all around.


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

I like the fact that I am" talking" to people from everywhere and it's very interesting to know where people come from.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

gmomgil said:


> That would be nice to meet with someone in my area. I'm in Salisbury. MD now and really don't know anyone here but my family.


You may want to go to your profile and update to your new location. Some don't wish their location to be revealed for security reasons. I think giving their Country would be safe and love knowing which country a person is living in. In the US, giving your state would work for some but not for all.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

polly p said:


> I like the fact that I am" talking" to people from everywhere and it's very interesting to know where people come from.


 :sm24:


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Agree wholeheartedly!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> In Hiding is a misnomer because it suggests something sinister. I have 3 passports, and move between the areas, and have been in other areas for a fair amount of time, so I'm never sure of where I am or even where I want to be ultimately, although that is becoming more clear as my life draws to a close, but I know that where my heart lies is not going to be where I end up. I even debated long and hard about attaching my name because I have someone to protect, even though I know very well the information is freely available. I don't really care where anyone comes from other than a fascination with their cultures. I am in other groups for these purposes. To me it is like blind casting for a job; I can assess people on their merits rather than their origins. However, it is evident that some posters conform to the stereotypes of their locations. I also go out an find other knitters/crafters, and belong to several groups in different countries. It's not that difficult. Even though you may be somewhere for a short period of time, you can usually find a yarn store which will know the crafting groups in the area. Generally, when you approach any of those groups, they will make you very welcome, even for one visit. You are a novelty! There are some yarn stores, however, in all countries that are definitely not welcoming, even to many of their customers, but the door swings both ways, and there is always another place. I usually end up with lists of stuff that people want me to bring from one country to another, which I don't mind.


Yes "In Hiding" could be changed to "Not Listed." Much less sinister! :sm04:


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I discovered a lady in my knit group is on here and we have interacted in Threads, but only briefly chat at group. The reason I did not know that sooner is she puts in her location as hiding.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I think it would be nice to know if people are living close to me


----------



## lparris (Feb 12, 2018)

I really love to see where people are from, it is just nice to see how world-wide this forum is and yet we all enjoy many of the same things! I have learned so much from just reading the posts. Just seeing the different trends, Yarn’s, hearing about projects, that is fun for me. Let’s face it, in today’s tech world , if someone really wants to find you, they can. We all leave digital breadcrumbs wherever we go. 
Originally from Maryland, but a Tennessean for over 20 years now


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

yes


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I agree, but I also understand that some people are more comfortable in their anonymity. Perhaps a new thread could be started for people who want to meet. I know that brings too much personal info to the public, but people could PM each other if they join that thread. Just a thought.


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

I find it interesting that people who say they agree with OP often do not have their location listed in profile, but will include where they in the post. This does not help in future posts if they really want others to know where they live. Perhaps I'll change mine to a city now. ????


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It’s an individual preference. I like knowing what part of the country or globe people are posting from too, but if people want to protect their privacy that is understandable. I’ve been on KP a long time but have never actually met anyone on the forum. Maybe someday—who knows?


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sukiesue said:


> Got to agree,it helps to know where people live. That's why I put Devon England!


I also live in Devon, Honiton , I don't know of anyone in this town belonging to this group .


----------



## charlipayne48 (Oct 2, 2017)

I live 40 minutes northeast of Wake Forest, NC in Louisburg, NC Would like to hear from anyone in this general location. Charlene


----------



## kig (May 19, 2015)

I live in the small (1400) town of Maple Park, Illinois. Its about 60 miles from Chicago.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

I’m from south eastern Michigan soon to be moving to Easton Maryland, would love to hear from some in that area.


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in Morris County, NJ and after reading all of the helpful comments, just updated my profile. If anyone is in my area who knits, crochets, embroiders or does needlepoint, please reach out!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Marie from NC said:


> Wow! How lucky you are. I would love to meet KPers in Charlotte.


Whoa....I recently moved from Rock Hill, SC (20 miles S of Charlotte)...we could've met. Now I'm in Savannah.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I do love to see where people reside but understand if they are not comfortable sharing that information.


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

I asked this question several months ago and several people answered saying it was for security reasons, even eluding to ex spouses wanting to find them when they when they don't want to be found. I guess there are some legitimate reasons for some people. But I too, find it annoying when it says "in hiding".
. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

emr521 said:


> I like to know where people are from. it helps us learn about trends around the world.
> Would like to meet some local knitters now that I retired a second time and am home and lonely


You haven't told us your location...where are you?


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

My humble opinion is that if one chooses to remain in hiding, that is their choice. :sm08:


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I like to know where people are from, also.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Florida is sufficient for me. I'll keep it as that mysterious lady in the big mansion on the beach.,(sure) or that very friendly (never meets a stranger) in Sax or Walmart! My one problem is everyone knows my voice. Do yo u know your voice? Call your home phone and leave a message. Yikes! Gravel Gertie?? Do I really sound like that? Love to all from Hildy3 in Fl.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I believe many people are cautious about giving their specific city or location. I list only my general area.... if I see someone post, from Texas, I PM them to see if we’re close by. Let people move within their own comfort zone and enjoy your contacts with those whom you’ve found to live near you.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?[
> 
> Exactly. Do these people in hiding think I am going to hunt them down and rob them, or poison them, are they on the FBI most wanted list? Or for goodness sake, heaven forbid, share knitting?


----------



## modgejj (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Char. Seems we have a bit in common. I live outside Philadelphia. PA One daughter went to main campus in State College. WE ARE! Penn State and the other near where you are now. E-town! Both are beautiful places


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

ginnyinnr said:


> Charann102 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?
> ...


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

"Exactly. Do these people in hiding think I am going to hunt them down and rob them, or poison them, are they on the FBI most wanted list? Or for goodness sake, heaven forbid, share knitting?"

You and most others may be kind, but some have had bad experiences with internet stalkers on this site or others. It is purely a personal preference and I feel that I don't have the right to question why someone chooses not to reveal their location. Unfortunate cyberstalking can and does occur. This is a public forum and some of very protective of their privacy. Let's respect everyone's choice.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, definitely, I have a new friend who lives close because of this.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

It's absolutely ridiculous that people are so afraid of revealing their location!


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

Kadoonya said:


> I am southeast of Webs, "America"s Yarn Store". Going there today with a gift card. Anyone else?


Is that in the U.S.?


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Kolby said:


> Even if someone doesn't want to list the city they live in, they could list the state. I also like knowing where people are from. . . so interesting to see.


Kolby...is there a reason why you don't list what state you're in?


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


No, we do not all feel that way. This topic has been discussed to death. It's none of your business where people live if they don't want to share.


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

Boy - let me say this: Google knows absolutely everywhere you go on your PC - no hiding from them. Check out your computer activity by going to - myactivity dot google dot com


----------



## Elaine Jonas (Apr 3, 2012)

I live in Bracey, on Lake Gaston!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Agree!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Temple said:


> Is that in the U.S.?


Webs is a giant yarn store in Massachusetts. www.yarn.com


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

margoc said:


> Personal choice if someone wants to post where they live. In this day being careful what you post applies to something that seems innocuous as people are able to find you with the smallest amount of information. If I was being stalked by an abusive spouse or SO, listing my state could be their starting point in finding me again. Yes, information is already out there on all of us, but why should I continue to add to the places that information is available.


Well of course it's personal choice and I seriously doubt that a high population of KPer's are secret agents or afraid of stalking. And if that IS the case, a username that's not your own and omitting a traceable icon photo are reasonable safeguards. And if one is STILL that afraid, then of course they should maintain a secret identity.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sjosie said:


> I would love to have some friends that live near me. I drive very little as we have only one vehicle and hubby uses it to go to work. As far as posting where I live, people can find out where you live if they are intent on it, I figure if I can't trust this group who can you trust! And if there is someone stalking this group...they must be looking for some extra yarn ....cause that's all I got!????


There's a KP member who lives in my city. I did contact her hoping to get together but didn't get a reply.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Charman, my children lived in Hershey for 5 years and I loved visiting them there. And KIG, my folks lived in La Grange Park in the 60s and 70s and mom loved to go to your town for a day trip and lunch. Maple Park is a lovely town . I love making these connections with others. Our world does seem smaller and smaller .


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

beachknit said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous that people are so afraid of revealing their location!


Although I do find it interesting to see where people are from, I understand that we each have different needs with respect to privacy. Let's not question or demean those who choose not to list location. We are given the choice, on this site, to list our location or not. Why is it so hard to respect the fact that not everyone views this issue the same way?


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

Marie from NC said:


> Wow! How lucky you are. I would love to meet KPers in Charlotte.


I'm in Statesville. People have their reasons why they do or don't post their location. If someone doesn't want it to be known, I will respect that. : )


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I also like to know where people live, the town or state or even the Country would be nice.


Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree completely! I met someone on here from where I live and she invited me to her weekly knitting group about a year ago and I have enjoyed the group ever since.


----------



## KeepCalm_CastOn (Dec 3, 2016)

I would love to meet knitters in rural Coyote, NM!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Absolutely! I made a very good friend on here 6 years ago and found she had a cottage 5 miles from me. Now she and her husband are building a permanent home here. We have been through everything - the loss of both our moms, etc. So thankful for KP!


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

emr521 said:


> I like to know where people are from. it helps us learn about trends around the world.
> Would like to meet some local knitters now that I retired a second time and am home and lonely


You are listed 'in hiding' so we don't know where you are from.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Kolby said:


> Even if someone doesn't want to list the city they live in, they could list the state. I also like knowing where people are from. . . so interesting to see.


Kolby, Do you realize that you don't have your state listed?


----------



## lmkouri (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi everyone. No problem saying I’m from Chicsgo


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

South Dakota


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I am from central Jersey anyone close by?


----------



## RutherfordRoe (May 3, 2018)

but you don't have where your from..


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Charlotte80 said:


> I was a member for some time before i checked out the Home and Help links. I think this is probably true of other new Members. I only got the Digest so missed a lot. I too like to know other member's location even if only Country.


Interesting to see that there are a few of us in Sacramento. I also see people from places I lived in Arizona-Payson and Peoria.


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Might want to update you PA location...


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree with you, it's just nice to know where people are from. I also have no intention of stalking anyone.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I also agree. I love the idea of all of us coming together to shzre with each other from all over the world.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I would also like to meter folks in the metro area of Bethesda MD.


----------



## azmaid (Feb 4, 2018)

I’m in Prescott Az in know crazy sock lady just moved to Surprise Az which is 90 miles away, but I don’t expect any one on here to live near me.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Pachuca city, near Mexico city (about 60 miles).
At the fo.ot or the Sierra Madre Oriental.
Pachuca is a mining city, silver and other minerals.
Some sheeps also, but mainly for food.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I live 1 hr southeast of Montreal, I have met 4 kpers, jessica jean for one, came for lunch, unfortunately it wasxa complicated drive for her, traffic etc. And 3 other ladies with whom i meet regularly to knit, lunch etc.


WOW...Jessica-Jean for lunch...I would love to meet her.

I agree re the value of at least knowing the geographical areas of fellow posters.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

It is awesome to see how the whole world is connected by this forum. As we Knit/Crochet we know there is someone else in this world that's enjoying the same hobby. Living in NC I know no-one who knits, but it is amazing when I see a post from someone not far away. So Happy Knitting or Crocheting to everyone wherever you are, I have learned a lot from so many of you!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


No. In realizing that some of us may be in witness protection programs, in hiding from former abusive spouses for their own protection and that of their children/grandchildren, or have other reasons to preserve their privacy, I let everyone make their own choices about this issue. While I did choose to state my location, I did so because I don't have anyone to protect but myself. Generally speaking, I think most people publish far too much family information on the internet, especially in regard to photos/names of minor children/grandchildren.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I live in Seminole County, north of Orlando, FL


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

We got a start on our knitting group by putting a little note on KP. Four of us met and three of us got it going. Several members still do KP....and I send along goodies when they seem worthwhile and shareable. I don't think there is a place for those little requests any more....too bad.


----------



## woodsl (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi all! I'm fairly new here and didn't even know that my location wasn't showing. I think it defaulted to that. Anyway, I'm out of hiding! Glad to be here!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

woodsl said:


> Hi all! I'm fairly new here and didn't even know that my location wasn't showing. I think it defaulted to that. Anyway, I'm out of hiding! Glad to be here!


????


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I always look to see whether other KPers have included their locations. It's fun to know that there are fellow knitters all over the world.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gmomgil said:


> That would be nice to meet with someone in my area. I'm in Salisbury. MD now and really don't know anyone here but my family.


Try updating your profile to reflect your current location... that might help you meet folks in MD.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeanne, I grew up in Savannah and still have good friends there. It’s a great place!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

azmaid said:


> I'm in Prescott Az in know crazy sock lady just moved to Surprise Az which is 90 miles away, but I don't expect any one on here to live near me.


There are a few of you from Prescott. Check user list and put in your location.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

b1hebb said:


> Hi I'm in Nova Scotia Canada near a lovely yarn store in Mahone Bay
> Anyone near by


I have visited several times, and spent a good deal of time in the lovely yarn shop in Mahone Bay (to my husband's annoyance while waiting at the deli/cafe). We also attended dances in the area. Music and people were delightful. Always asked if we were "from away".


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

fergablu2 said:


> I would never put my actual name on an open forum, since it is very unusual and is one Google search away from my street address. Other than that, you can know I live in Pittsburgh, PA, USA.


I miss living in Pittsburgh, such a wonderful city!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

snowmannut said:


> I think it would be nice to know if people are living close to me


But you do not list your own location. Just an observation.


----------



## Leam (Apr 16, 2017)

I agree also. Sometimes it makes a difference what country a poster is in. Some of the knitting terms are different and it's interesting to learn about different attitudes and styles. I've noticed that baby clothes preferences tend to be somewhat different around the world. It also helps to know if someone is in a warm or cold climate. (Without any further identification, it's clear that when someone talks about "colours," they are not in the US. But that covers a lot of the globe!)


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I would love to meet members near me, I live at the NJ shore, southern Monmouth County. Wish everyone would let us know where they live.


----------



## caroljs (Jun 25, 2016)

I’d love to meet KPers in Milwaukee area.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many of us 'old-timers' have learned the hard way that helpful knitting sites are not just populated just by kind, trust-worthy friends, sad to say. I'm very careful until I get to know everyone.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

My sentiments exactly. Long Beach is a big city and it's not like anyone is going to stalk me....if another knitter would like to get in touch...I'm all for it.


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

I too, enjoy seeing where KPers are from. I only knew a couple of people when I moved across Canada from BC to PEI so I am always eager to make new friends, especially ones who share my interests.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I agree!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Some people just want to stay under the radar.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

JoLink said:


> It is awesome to see how the whole world is connected by this forum. As we Knit/Crochet we know there is someone else in this world that's enjoying the same hobby. Living in NC I know no-one who knits, but it is amazing when I see a post from someone not far away. So Happy Knitting or Crocheting to everyone wherever you are, I have learned a lot from so many of you!


There is another KPer in Clayton. I will send her your user name.

There are actually several of us in the greater Raleigh area.
There are a couple of yarn shops in Raleigh, Great Yarns being one of them. There is also one in downtown Cary. They are great places to meet fellow knitters.
There is also a yarn guild in Raleigh.
You are not alone.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

eikeat said:


> There is another KPer in Clayton. I will send her your user name.
> 
> There are actually several of us in the greater Raleigh area.
> There are a couple of yarn shops in Raleigh, Great Yarns being one of them. There is also one in downtown Cary. They are great places to meet fellow knitters.
> ...


That's great, thanks for letting me know. 
I will also check out those shops. Thanks :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> If you want to find people in your area, hunt by location in the User List. Here is Devon - http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?location=Devon Then you can contact them by PM for interest, or post a request with Devon in the title. This is just an example.
> 
> My opinion though on the subject is that if someone doesn't want to put where they are, they certainly have that prerogative. The subject has been discussed numerous times. In Hiding doesn't mean you are hiding something.


I just tried this, and was surprised to see how many members live in 
Pittsburgh Pa. and some my have put small town names in, so the could be more. Since we have a comon interest it would be nice to know each other, but in the real world people have to be careful, some more careful than most. but It would be sad to have people who live near eachother never know each other, and they could have been good friends. Some places hAve library or YMCA groups to connect with, though.

Most KPMembers seen wonderful! But online friends are nice too.????


----------



## swerdna (Feb 10, 2017)

Good idea, I just changed mine to show where I'm from.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree. We were just in Hershey, Pa on the may back from my son's house in Agawam, Ma.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

yes, it is fun seeing where other knitters are from! - but, I think it's a good thing to have the option, there are many valid reasons why some wouldn't want their residence known.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I asked this question many years ago. I was told that some people do not want to be found by others. I'd love to know if there are any KPers in North Jersey. I still haven't found a knitting group near Livingston.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

Pishi said:


> Interesting to see that there are a few of us in Sacramento. I also see people from places I lived in Arizona-Payson and Peoria.


I'm originally from Vacaville. : )


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

susanmjackson said:


> I discovered a lady in my knit group is on here and we have interacted in Threads, but only briefly chat at group. The reason I did not know that sooner is she puts in her location as hiding.


In hiding is automatically there unless you actually change it.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> Yes. I think it adds greatly to the international interest plus making friend locally. Leaving out where you live does nothing to protect your security. If you are on a computer, someone (smarter than me) has all your information if they want it.


Amen to that!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am also from Livingston too, but in Montana. There are no other posts from around here. Guess Montana is just to unpopulated!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

damemary said:


> Many of us 'old-timers' have learned the hard way that helpful knitting sites are not just populated just by kind, trust-worthy friends, sad to say. I'm very careful until I get to know everyone.


There are the experienced and wise, and there are the risk takers. You and I know which one you are.....


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

emr521 said:


> I like to know where people are from. it helps us learn about trends around the world.
> Would like to meet some local knitters now that I retired a second time and am home and lonely


Also nice to be aware of their weather conditions, local or ' across the pond' or mountain range!
????????????


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

It took me awhile before I was willing to post my city name. I think many of us are cautious until we get to know the 'KP family'. I've made some great friends on this site.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Anyone near North Reading, MA?


----------



## Roz2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yes, I live in Leura, NSW, Australia and I have made a new knitting friend through KP. I love this site, I have returned to knitting after a 30 year break. The completed projects are inspirational and I have picked up all sorts of tips from the posts.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Wonder if there's anyone from around Metropolitan Knoxville,TN area?


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I agree. I live in Oakley, CA. It's in the East Bay area, of Northern, CA.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Although I find location enriches the context of many postings, I appreciate that some consciously opt to conceal their location. I live in a small suburb just east across one of the floating bridges from Seattle, WA. I'd love to connect with knitters in the Seattle area, or on (as we call it) the "Eastside."


----------



## mrswyzard1521 (May 8, 2015)

Good idea, I went to my profile and changed a few things. Thanks


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Tootsie said:


> We got a start on our knitting group by putting a little note on KP. Four of us met and three of us got it going. Several members still do KP....and I send along goodies when they seem worthwhile and shareable. I don't think there is a place for those little requests any more....too bad.


How wonderful, so glad you met up with other members and formed a knit group ☺


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I am just interested in where people live and what they look like--just curious I guess. I live south of Los Angeles in Orange Co., California. I love that people here on KP are from all over the world. No practical reasons really. Just curious.

I have a local knitting group already that got started through an organization I am part of. As of now it is a closed group. It is fun to get together but I also just like seeing posts here and what people have made.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

I live in Indiana and not to many KP’s have mentioned Indiana. In fact I have not seen any posting from Indiana. I am surely not the only person from Indiana. Love this site and the gracious people who have helped me with projects. I just saw one from Charlotte No. I have a daughter and granddaughters that live there and none of them knit.

Linda


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I also agree important to see where trends and people are. I would also love to meet other KPers, in my area.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> Florida is sufficient for me. I'll keep it as that mysterious lady in the big mansion on the beach.,(sure) or that very friendly (never meets a stranger) in Sax or Walmart! My one problem is everyone knows my voice. Do yo u know your voice? Call your home phone and leave a message. Yikes! Gravel Gertie?? Do I really sound like that? Love to all from Hildy3 in Fl.


I know just what you mean about knowing your voice. Mine sounds strong and Noble to my ears and sounds lackadaisical and a bit snotty on the phone message. I am practicing smiling while I talk.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I like to think it is important to know general area where people live. Many that having said same thing need to put location in the correct place at top of your message with you name. I am not going to remember location in this one contact.
I know there are many people all around the world on here, so people are up all hours of day and night to offer help when needed or encouragement. I tried to contact everyone listed in my state, I heard from 1. The others never responded. I tried ro encourage her as she took care of a sick & dying sister, went and gave condolences after she died. She lived w/in 10 miles of me. I would have been willing to travel to meet up with others, had they responded. We could have met in a neutral comfortable area like a Public Library. No one is asking for your street address or telephone number.


----------



## Knit Nat (May 24, 2012)

I cannot see the problem of stocking or anything else. Most people do not even
Put their real name on the post. So how can they be found out? So do not leave
Your name anywhere here!!!!!


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Charann102 said:


> Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?


I didn't even realize my loc wasn't appearing till I read this post. Now it is!
Thanks for prompting me to check.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

tygereye said:


> Getting tickled over this one.. shoot just type in a name into a search engine and info will pop up! Fremont, IN in the country not the town proper.


My MIL was born in Fremont, Indiana in 1921! We live a little over an hour north of the Michigan state line????


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Part of the time North Port, Fl the other part in the Binghamton Ny. Area


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I do. Ive gained a few life long friends through the internet. I prefer in person than online.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Someone suggested a year or so ago that we add our city and state and country to our profile name, and I did that. Kind of helps.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

MaryA said:


> My MIL was born in Fremont, Indiana in 1921! We live a little over an hour north of the Michigan state line????


I was married in Angola, Indiana. Went to school there and in Coldwater, Mi


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't see the point of this "in hiding". Surely, if using a nickname, and just saying what province, state, or even country you are in, doesn't mean you are going to get stalked, or worse. I have no qualms at all about giving the general area of where I live.


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

Agree wholeheartedly. I'm originally from Edinburgh, Scotland but now stay in Bedfordshire, England.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

A country would be helpful, as responses could be tailored to someone’s location. But if someone opts to not share that information that is their business.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

ginnyinnr said:


> Charann102 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me crazy but when new people join KP I like to know where they reside. I have found some KP gals in my own area and have become friends just because I saw they lived very close to where I reside. I do not plan to stalk these new people. I just like to share things available to new ladies/men KP folks in our area. Does anyone else feel the same way?[
> ...


----------



## sisterlu (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been scanning KP for a couple years but have never posted. I live in Battle Creek, MI and knitting is my passion.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree. I won't give my exact location, but I will put down Newcastle Australia. Newcastle is a large area, but I have met a couple of ladies who live in the area. Have also met one lovely lady from Toronto Canada and a nice gentleman from there as well.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

caroljs said:


> I'd love to meet KPers in Milwaukee area.


Hi Carol, I am in Glendale, where are you?


----------



## azmaid (Feb 4, 2018)

Prescott Az


----------

